# New Trick



## puckmanfl (Dec 31, 2011)

good morning...

Just did a new trick....

Cancelled all 3 of my next week 5 day stays at Park City( 2 at mountainside , 1 at Summitt).  Rebooked with the 20% Premier Plus within 14 days as all 3 stays were available.  Of course, I booked first then cancelled. Now, I have the same three ressies... and 1300 new points... They are penalty box points (60 days) But I went from zero to 1300 new points and kept the same reservation....

Think I am getting good atthis


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 31, 2011)

If you booked first and then canceled, wouldn't all the points from the three five day reservations be penalty box points? Or did you use penalty box points to make the new reservations?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Dec 31, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning...
> 
> Just did a new trick....
> 
> ...






Puck;  Great Strategy.

With the right moves you can always get to the piece of cheese.....




.


----------



## puckmanfl (Dec 31, 2011)

good morning....

yes... I cancelled 6000 pts worth of ressies... all these went to penalty box... Used 4700 to rebook as I was within 14 days...  Left me with 1300 penalty box points!!!

Happy new years...


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 31, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning....
> 
> yes... I cancelled 6000 pts worth of ressies... all these went to penalty box... Used 4700 to rebook as I was within 14 days...  Left me with 1300 penalty box points!!!
> 
> Happy new years...



So you canceled first and then rebooked? I was confused since that isn't how you worded it in your OP.


----------



## puckmanfl (Dec 31, 2011)

good morning....

I  booked first on a hold!!!!, then cancelled (they were nice enough to do this for me), then booked the hold with penaly box points.  I told them that I would not risk cancelling until the new ressie was made, as I could not risk someone else grabbing it as I am leaving in 7 days... 

It is very similiar to when they hold a ressie, then convert your week to points!!!!

they were great about it!!!!

kudos to the voa...


----------



## jont (Dec 31, 2011)

good move! enjoy those extra points.

ps: thanks for sharing


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 31, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning....
> 
> I  booked first on a hold!!!!, then cancelled (they were nice enough to do this for me), then booked the hold with penaly box points.  I told them that I would not risk cancelling until the new ressie was made, as I could not risk someone else grabbing it as I am leaving in 7 days...
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great trick. Just wanted to clarify since I wasn't sure how you booked first without points. Good that they were willing to work with you on this. A good way to remove the skim in a sense.

Was there any availability open before you canceled/booked (not including your canceled time)? Almost seems too good to be true if there was nothing available and they would let one cancel and rebook to save on points. Should do this every time. Of course this would only work for Premier and Premier Plus Owners.


----------



## puckmanfl (Dec 31, 2011)

good morning...

there has to be a new reservation open...otherwise everyone would call within 14 days!!!  I specifically asked this...

Technically, you could cancel and then immediately rebook, but you run the risk of losing it!!!! With 15 people going, I was not going top risk it!!!!

I can get three days at Lakeshore 3 bedroom townhouse in feb with these points ( I checked and there is availability)...

I am going to sit tight with these for now...


----------



## GregT (Dec 31, 2011)

Puck, that is a great trick - thx for posting it!


----------



## m61376 (Dec 31, 2011)

Great trick- I know you are premiere Plus. Is there a last minute discount for Premiere and for regular members as well?


----------



## pfrank4127 (Dec 31, 2011)

m61376 said:


> Great trick- I know you are premiere Plus. Is there a last minute discount for Premiere and for regular members as well?



I just checked on that myself.  Looks like:  20% Premier Plus within 14 days, 20% Premier within 7 days


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 31, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning...
> 
> Just did a new trick....
> 
> ...



I did the same thing with my 800 Plus Points earlier this year at Fairway Villas.  Originally I used all my 800 points for the booking but after cancelling and rebooking I had enough penalty box points left to extend our stay at Manor Club an extra 2 days this past month.


----------



## mish (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a question, what are penalty box points?
Mish


----------



## GregT (Dec 31, 2011)

Puck,

The more I think about it, the more I like this trick.   

Take Maui Ocean Club Lahaina/Napili Villas -- 2BR OF is really expensive to reserve for a week (8,650 points).  But Mountain View and Ocean View are less expensive, but still alot of points (6,425 and 7,625 points respectively).

A DC point user could reserve one of the less expensive views 12 months out, committing 6,425 points for a Mountain View (and still request one of those "Ocean View" rooms that we've talked about before in other threads -- 9 of the 20 MV rooms in Lahaina are OV quality).

Then 14 days out, try for the "Puck Switch" upgrade to the OF for 6,920 points.  Half of Napili is OF, and about 1/3 of Lahaina Villas -- so maybe that OF will be available.  Fall back is still go and stay in the MV or OV and hope for a great room.   Note that I didn't include Island View in this upgrade strategy as I think you still have the chance for an (excellent) ocean view with the MV or OV, not the case with the IV.

Interesting strategy....and now if you use your Penalty Box points for another reservation 14 days in....getting another 20% discount....you just compounded the benefit!

Thanks again for posting!

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Dec 31, 2011)

mish said:


> I have a question, what are penalty box points?
> Mish



Mish,

If a reservation is canceled within 60 days of check-in, then the points are returned to your account, but they are restricted, ie can only be used for a reservation within 60 days of check-in.  We are referring to these restricted points as Penalty Box points.   For documentation purposes, this term was coined in this very thread, by Puck himself, who is a huge hockey fan.

Go Bolts!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 31, 2011)

mish said:


> I have a question, what are penalty box points?
> Mish



I think Marriott's technical term is "Holding Account".


----------



## puckmanfl (Dec 31, 2011)

good afternoon...

I would love to take credit but I plagarized it from a previous regular on these parts... You know the guy with the other website and the ski picture!!!!

I saw the term "penalty box" points and it was just so appropriate!!!!

Off to the Lightning NYE's game via Hurricanes tonight..Thety are just beat up with injuries but have battled for 2 straight.  Tonite would be a huge win if they can pull it off!!!

p.s  There will be some great stuff for the penalty box points..I am within drivingdistance of Marco, Orlando and Palm Beach shopres!!!!  A weekday 4 day getaway will be a piece of cake... Will do it within 14 days to double up the benefit!!!!

Happy new Year to ALL my tug friends!!!1

Go Bolts...


----------



## jont (Dec 31, 2011)

GregT said:


> Puck,
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I like this trick.
> 
> ...


Greg. 
how about we call this trick 
"dropping the puck"?


----------



## windje2000 (Dec 31, 2011)

jont said:


> Greg.
> how about we call this trick
> "dropping the puck"?



Its a "*Puckman Points Power Play*"!!  (P to the fourth)

Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## puckmanfl (Dec 31, 2011)

good evening...

Just home from the Bolts  3rd consecutive win.  This Stamkos kid is just the real deal.  This game had a last season feel to it!!!

Don't forget to watch the NHL Winter Classic Flyers v. rangers 1 pm Monday on NBC. It is the annual outdoor game!!!!

These are always special

Go Bolts Happy New Year....


----------



## larue (Dec 31, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning...
> 
> Just did a new trick....
> 
> ...



I did this last summer at Crystal Shores (referenced in another thread), got 20% of my points back and used it to book another night.  Am going to do the same thing (if available) at Kauai Lagoons in March.  A great benefit for Premiere and Premiere Plus.  The 20% discount is for any reservations made within 7 days of arrival.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

larue said:


> The 20% discount is for any reservations made within 7 days of arrival.



For Premier Plus it is within 14 days of arrival.


----------



## GregT (Jan 1, 2012)

All,

Further good story here on Puck's penalty box points.   As TUGgers may know, unfortunately, I've had to cancel my Feb Aruba trip because I can't travel now on the target dates.  Happily, another TUGger is able to bring a friend and use that week, so it won't go to waste.

So I've been working to assemble a quick trip to Oahu -- and current reservations are at HHV for two days and now waiting for the subsequent four days to open up at HHV (either with HGVC points or with Open Season, which is their cash rental system).

But if I can't stay at HHV, I'd rather be at Ko Olina than my current backup (hotel).  However reserving at Ko Olina with DC points means risking exposing them to the penalty box if my space at HHV opens up (and I really like HHV -- great proximity to shopping/restaurants when it's just my wife and me).

Here's where Puck's penalty box points come into play (Thanks Puck!).  Puck is going to use his penalty box points to book the backup reservation for me at Ko Olina.   If my HHV reservation comes thru, we cancel Puck's reservation (must be more than 14 days from check-in) and the points would go back into Puck's penalty box (and Puck has my gratitude).   

If my HHV reservation doesn't come thru, I'll stay at Ko Olina on the backup reservation and I'll transfer fresh clean unrestricted points to Puck in repayment of his loaned penalty box points (and he still has my gratitude!).   And I didn't have to expose making my points into restricted points just for a backup reservation. 

You have to love the TUG community ....   thanks Puck!

BTW, I contacted Marriott customer advocacy and requested that they consider a less restrictive treatment of DC points if the reservation is booked so close to check-in.  Other systems are more forgiving if a reservation is made within 60 days of check-in and then canceled more than 14 days out....this is a real disincentive to me to book a reservation within 60 days unless I'm 100% sure I can do it.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## windje2000 (Jan 1, 2012)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Further good story here on Puck's penalty box points.   As TUGgers may know, unfortunately, I've had to cancel my Feb Aruba trip because I can't travel now on the target dates.  Happily, another TUGger is able to bring a friend and use that week, so it won't go to waste.
> 
> ...



This is clever.   

I like this plan.   

It's a win for both Puckman and you.  

I wonder if there's a way to in some way 'institutionalize' this idea on your points exchange website.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 1, 2012)

Greg and Puck- what a great idea!! It's a win-win for everyone. Greg gets the advantage of securing a reservation without jeopardizing any point value, and Puck gets the benefit of converting his limited use points into full use points if greg lands up using the reservation. All without any extraneous costs.

As much as I dislike some of the program features, it's things like this that is inclining me towards joining.

Kudos to whomever came up with that!!

And, Greg, hope you have a wonderful trip and glad the alternate plans are coming to fruition.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jan 1, 2012)

good evening...

Greg also gets dinner at Bern's steak House (South Tampa) and tix for the Lightning v. Caps on 4/2....

Off to Park city on saturday.... please do a snow dance!!!!! They did a get a few inches yesterday!!!


----------



## rudy (Jan 1, 2012)

*?? Discount on points forever or limited??*

This is a terrific strategy however I am concerned how long does it last?

Is this discount in writing and if so for how long?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 1, 2012)

rudy said:


> This is a terrific strategy however I am concerned how long does it last?
> 
> Is this discount in writing and if so for how long?



The 7/14 day 20% point discount is a written benefit. Marriott can change it at any time, no one knows. I would hope they would open it up more. A 14 day flex type period is not very much compared to other systems.


----------



## mjm1 (Jan 1, 2012)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Further good story here on Puck's penalty box points.   As TUGgers may know, unfortunately, I've had to cancel my Feb Aruba trip because I can't travel now on the target dates.  Happily, another TUGger is able to bring a friend and use that week, so it won't go to waste.
> 
> ...



Great team work!  You guys are very creative and help all of us learn some of the best ways to maximize the value of our ownership.  Congratulations on a great plan.  Hopefully your number one option comes through, but this is a great alternative.


----------



## RBERR1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just want to confirm exactly how this would work:


Step 1: See if a new reservation is available within the time period (14 days premiere plus, 7 days premiere) prior to arrival.

Step 2: Book a hold reservation for the new reservation. ( do you need to have available points to do this?)

Step 3: Cancel the existing reservation- Points go into penalty box

Step 4: Fill the hold reservation with penalty box points.

I am assuming you can do this all in one phone call.

Do I have this correct?


----------



## GregT (Jan 3, 2012)

RBERR1 said:


> Just want to confirm exactly how this would work:
> 
> 
> Step 1: See if a new reservation is available within the time period (14 days premiere plus, 7 days premiere) prior to arrival.
> ...



This is my understanding of what Puck did, and it makes sense to me that it would work.

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## Quilter (Apr 7, 2012)

Can you help me with some details about this trick?  I tried asking someone at Owner Services today but the rep I had said she wasn't versed in all things DC and had no clue about a 14 day discount.   

Next Jan. 26 I have 12 nights reserved at Frenchman's Cove (2/7 check-out) using DC points (2013).   For the 14 day 20% discount do I call on 1/12/13 to check availability?   Will they check all 12 days even though the 14 day rule only applies to the check-in day?   If there is less than the full 12 days available will they hold and rebook those bits and pieces that are available?   

Then the 20% I get back (if it works). . .I know the restriction for booking something within a 60 day window but do I have all of 2013 to find a new reservation?   I would hope I could use the returned points to get some nights at Lakeshore Reserve in March, especially within 14 days of check-in. . .of course.   I would only need a studio at LR.

Thanks for any help,
Suzzanne


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 7, 2012)

Quilter said:


> Can you help me with some details about this trick?  I tried asking someone at Owner Services today but the rep I had said she wasn't versed in all things DC and had no clue about a 14 day discount.
> 
> Next Jan. 26 I have 12 nights reserved at Frenchman's Cove (2/7 check-out) using DC points (2013).   For the 14 day 20% discount do I call on 1/12/13 to check availability?   Will they check all 12 days even though the 14 day rule only applies to the check-in day?   If there is less than the full 12 days available will they hold and rebook those bits and pieces that are available?
> 
> ...



You have to be Premier Plus to book the 14 day 20% discount.

If you do rebook with the Puck Trick, the returned points will have the 60 day restriction and will have to be used in the use year designated. So you can book any week for 2013 as long as you do it within the 60 day window.


----------



## Quilter (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you dioxide.   Yes, I'm Premier Plus.   

How about the 14 days. . .is that 14 days to the check-in day?   And what if all 12 nights aren't available.   Will they hold and rebook the days that are available out of the 12?

I also have a DC reservation in March that I hope to glean a few points from.


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 7, 2012)

good evening....

I am not 100% sure, but I believe it is 14 days from the first day of the reservation....I believe ther must be availability before  you cancel the original ressie!!!!

Otherwise, everyone would just cancel and rebook!!!!


----------



## Quilter (Apr 7, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening....
> 
> I am not 100% sure, but I believe it is 14 days from the first day of the reservation....I believe ther must be availability before  you cancel the original ressie!!!!
> 
> Otherwise, everyone would just cancel and rebook!!!!



Thanks for answering puckman.   Yes, I understand finding new inventory availability before canceling the original and rebooking.   No way I'd cancel before holding new inventory.   But let's say when I call that, for example, only the 28th, 30th, 2nd, 4th and 6th are available as new inventory.   I'm wondering if the Owner Services rep will let me hold those and rebook at the lesser rate.


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 8, 2012)

good afternoon...

Quilter...
This is highly advanced "puckology"  I guess you could do this, but you would have 6 reservations!!!!

Keep me posted....

Always amazing how "Tuggers" expand on the old and create new....


----------



## Quilter (Apr 8, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good afternoon...
> 
> Quilter...
> This is highly advanced "puckology"  I guess you could do this, but you would have 6 reservations!!!!
> ...



Funny!   As it is, I already have 2 reservations.   I began the reservation with a check-in on the 26th.  After a bit of tweaking to match it up with flights and a prior stay at Scrubs Island I added the 25th.   The reservationist said it was just easier to make a second reservation.  If I save points I don't care how many reservation nos. I have.   

jimf41 said in another thread that he tried the trick for this past February but no inventory.   I may run into the same situation.   Still, I like to be prepared for possibility.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 15, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good afternoon...
> 
> Quilter...
> This is highly advanced "puckology" * I guess you could do this, but you would have 6 reservations!!!!*
> ...




My Concern would be that I was able to stay in the same unit with all those different resies - do they link them together so you do not have to move?

Also, are u trying a 'traditional II exchange" for one 7 day period or are u going to stick with the 12 DC nights?
Just curious!


----------



## Quilter (Apr 15, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> My Concern would be that I was able to stay in the same unit with all those different resies - do they link them together so you do not have to move?
> 
> Also, are u trying a 'traditional II exchange" for one 7 day period or are u going to stick with the 12 DC nights?
> Just curious!



If this went through I would contact the front desk manager or GM to see if there would be a way to prevent a move.   

Yes, a regular 7 night II exchange.   I have 2 ressies, 1 for 1/26 and another for 1/27-2/7.   It will be an easy adjustment for a match for any day of the weekend although with a Friday I will lose the first day of the exchange.   I'll keep the remaining DC reservation because our flights are already booked for 2/7.


----------



## RBERR1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Quilter said:


> If this went through I would contact the front desk manager or GM to see if there would be a way to prevent a move.
> 
> Yes, a regular 7 night II exchange.   I have 2 ressies, 1 for 1/26 and another for 1/27-2/7.   It will be an easy adjustment for a match for any day of the weekend although with a Friday I will lose the first day of the exchange.   I'll keep the remaining DC reservation because our flights are already booked for 2/7.



I know when I had my regular weeks reservation and added 2 days at Cypress Harbour when I called the resort they were able to combine them into one reservation.  CH is easy though because there is no different views or anything like that so I did not have to checkout between the two and had the same room all the way through.


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 16, 2012)

good morning

great to see new life in old thread!!!!


----------



## Quilter (Apr 16, 2012)

I figure what's the worst thing that can happen?  2 reservations.   One through DC and one through II.   However, both can be cancelled.    The smart thing to do before canceling the DC ressie would be to contact the FC GM to be sure I didn't have to move.  

Another thing I would probably check before canceling either is the ability to rent out some of my reservation or ask friends if they'd like to join us on the trip.   As far as I can tell the possibilities are all a win, win.


----------

